# CP340 Mit DALI



## DasAlphaTier (24 Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute
ich muss ein Diplomsemester absolvieren und als Thema soll ich mich hiermit beschäftigen:
Ein an S7 angeschlossenes CP340 soll an den DALI-Bus gekoppelt werden, damit man die Beleuchtung über die SPS steuern kann. Es sollte also eine Art Adapter gebaut, programmiert werden.
Ich selbst kenne mich bisher sogut wie garnicht aus, weder im Umgang mit SPS(nur Grundkenntnisse) noch mit DALI(kein Plan).
Meine Frage währe erstmal ganz allgemein: Wie gehe ich am besten an die Aufgabe ran. 
Würde mich freuen wenn einer hier schonmal so ein ähnliches Projekt in Angriff genommen hat und mich einwenig in die richtige Richtung lenken würde.
MfG Iwan


----------



## uncle_tom (24 Juli 2009)

Servus,

gib halt mal bei Google RS232 und DALI ein, dann findest du z.B. dieses

Link oder jenes Link

Ein kleines DALI-Handbuch findet man dann z.B. hier

Link

Die DALI-Spezifikationen bzw. das Protokoll gibt es als DIN EN 60929 für schlappe 120 € beim Beuth-Verlag.


----------



## DasAlphaTier (24 Juli 2009)

danke für die schnelle Antwort,
diese Sachen habe ich bereits, außer DALI-Spezifikationen bzw. das Protokoll. Ich weiss nur nicht wie ich Anfangen soll, wie geht man da vor? Ganz grob


----------



## uncle_tom (24 Juli 2009)

Wenn du keine, oder nur wenig Ahnung bzgl. SPS-Programmierung hast, dann würde ich hier mal ansetzen. (Step 7 Kurse besuchen; Selbststudium über Bücher etc.). Solange du dich hier nicht halbwegs ordentlich auskennst, wird es mit Schnittstellenprogrammierung erst recht nichts.

Wenn du dann in der Programmierung sicher bist, und die Spezifikationen bzw. die Protokoll-Beschreibung für DALI hast, dann schau dir halt mal die Beschreibung bzw. die Bausteine für den CP340 an, dann sollte sich doch hier via ASCII-Schnittstelle was bewerkstelligen lassen - DALI-Telegramme zusammenbauen und senden bzw. empfangen und auswerten etc.

Weiterhin solltest du dich natürlich auch bzgl. DALI etwas einlesen (Prinzipielle Funktionsweise; Adressierung; Telegrammtypen; etc.)

Einen generellen Fahrplan bzgl. deines Problems wird es nicht geben, da muss wohl jeder für sich selbst den besten Weg finden.


----------



## DasAlphaTier (24 Juli 2009)

ich sehe schon das wird so nichts hier
trotzdem danke


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Juli 2009)

Was war an der Antwort von *Uncle_Tom* falsch ?
Was war denn dein Ziel ?


----------



## ASiExperte (24 Juli 2009)

DasAlphaTier schrieb:


> ich sehe schon das wird so nichts hier
> trotzdem danke


 Tja, Pech. Sein Diplom sollte man schon selbst erarbeiten!
Gruß Der ASiExperte


----------



## DasAlphaTier (24 Juli 2009)

sehr wertvoll
danke


----------



## Ralle (24 Juli 2009)

DasAlphaTier schrieb:


> sehr wertvoll
> danke



Aber bitte doch, so sind wir und das pflegen wir mit geradezu unendlicher Geduld! *ROFL*


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Juli 2009)

Das erinnert mich jetzt ein kleines bißchen an *das* hier ...


----------



## DasAlphaTier (24 Juli 2009)

meine Idee war folgende:
bevor ich mich Tage lang mit irgendwas beschäftige was mich überhaupt nicht weiterbringt kann ich auch mal Fragen ob einer schon sowas ähnliches gemacht hat und weiss wie man dabei vorgeht aber anscheinen ist dies nicht der Fall. Also komme ich wieder wenn ich konkrete Fragen zu kleinen Teilbereichen habe.


----------



## jackjones (28 Juli 2009)

Das haben hier sicher schon "welche" gemacht.

CPU mit RS232 Schnittstelle besorgen, adapter von RS232 auf DALLI und dann die Schnittstelle Programmieren in der SPS.
Telegramme empfangen und auswerten, erstellen und senden.

Du hast ja sogar schon die Info bekommen wo du die Spezifikationen nachlesen kannst... 

Sollen wir Dir jetzt noch die Schnittstelle programmieren?


----------



## DasAlphaTier (29 Juli 2009)

Wir haben in der Firma einen Adapter von dali auf PC(USB) dann haben wir von USB auf RS232. Nun wollte ich CP340 da direkt dran anschließen. Was hat das mit diesen Spezifikationen auf sich. Wofür sind die gut. Ich kann irgendwie nicht richtig loslegen. Finde keinen Angriffspunkt für das Problem. 
Zur Zeit habe ich CP340 an meinen Laptop angeschlossen und versuche irgendwas auf den Hyperterminal zu schicken mit einen Beispielprojekt von Siemens, geht aber nicht (die CPU geht auf Stop und SF leuchtet). Da ich nun noch kein Experte in S7 bin versuche ich nun durchzublicken warum dieser mist nicht funktioniert. 
Nun wollte ich fragen ob ich soetwas ähnliches wie dieses Beispielprojekt von Siemens "zXX21_01_PtP_Com_CP34x" programmieren müsste.


----------



## jackjones (29 Juli 2009)

DALLI BUS <-> USB Adapter <-> RS232 Adapter <-> CPxyz....

Ich glaube den Adapter von USB auf RS232 kannst du vergessen 

Nimm das Interface hier http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00811a.pdf

Oder geh über nen OPC Server, geht auch! Habe ich eben gegoogelt... und nun mach deine Diplomarbeit mal schön selber weiter!!!


----------



## sps-concept (29 Juli 2009)

*Stop*

Hallo,

was steht im Diagnosepuffer?

André


----------



## DasAlphaTier (29 Juli 2009)

nachdem ich den ob122 eingefügt habe geht die cpu nicht mehr auf stop
im Diagnosepuffer steht nun:

Baugruppenträger:                 0
Steckplatz:                       2
Ereignis 1 von 10:  Ereignis-ID 16# 2943
Peripherie-Zugriffsfehler, schreibend 
P-Bereich , Wortzugriff, Zugriffsadresse:      4
Angeforderter OB: Peripheriezugriffsfehler-OB (OB 122)
Prioritätsklasse:  1

Soll der OPC-Server als Verbindung zwischen CP340 und dali dienen? Kein Plan von OPC-Server  muss ich mir mal ansehen.


----------



## sps-concept (29 Juli 2009)

*Beispiel*

Ich denke du hast dieses Beispielprojekt:


```
L     PEW    0                    // Copy inputs to the process image inputs
      T     "PAE"
      CALL  "ORG_ZYK"                   // Cyclic operation of the CP340
      L     "PAA"                       // Copy process image outputs to the outputs
      T     PAW    4
      BE
```
 
Dort hast du auch den Schreibzugriff aufs PAW4. Komisch programmiert.. naja. Wenn du das Beispiel nutzt solltest du es an deine vorhandene Hardware anpassen. Nimm am besten nur den Empfangs-FB P_RCV und beschalte ihn entsprechend. Markiere den Baustein und drücke F1. 

André


----------



## DasAlphaTier (29 Juli 2009)

hast recht mit dem PAW4
habe nun die Adresse aus der Hardware drinne und siehe da kein SF mehr
ich werde besser, danke


----------



## DasAlphaTier (17 November 2009)

Hallo Fachleute
meine Diplomarbeit geht voran und ich habe neue Fragen.
Letzter Stand:
ich habe es geschafft die Dali-Bus-Vorschaltgeräte durch den Computer Hyperterminal(ASCII) über RS232 anzusprechen und auch Daten zu empfangen. Als Schnittstelle zwischen PC und Dali fungiert eine leicht veränderte (sowohl Hardware als auch Software) http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00811a.pdf
Nun zu Frage:
als SPS soll nun aus Kostengründen die neue S7-1200 dienen. Mit cm 1241 als serielle Schnittstelle. Vorher habe ich es mit einer älteren CPU und cp340 geschafft ASCII-Zeichen an das Hyperterminal zu schicken weil es bereits ein Beispielprojekt von Siemens dazu gab indem ich nur einwenig was verändern musste. Wies einer von euch ob sowas auch für cm 1241 existiert?? Oder hat jemand schon was mit CM 1241 und ASCII gemacht? Bin recht neu was SPS angeht.


----------



## McMeta (17 November 2009)

Da ich keine Diplomarbeit schreiben muss  hätte ich das mit dieser http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/kl6811.htm  Beckhoff-Busklemme gemacht mit entsprechendem Buskoppler http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/buskopl.htm
ok, ist gerade etwas OT


----------



## DasAlphaTier (17 November 2009)

ich muss mich da an die Vorgaben halten ;-)


----------



## DasAlphaTier (19 November 2009)

kennt sich denn niemand hier mit der CM 1241 aus???
Ein kleines Projektbeispiel wäre echt hilfreich
MfG Iwan


----------

